# Venezuelan F16s chase and shoot down 2 drug-runner planes near Colombia border



## CougarKing (15 Oct 2013)

> *This is what happens when a Narcos plane meets some armed F-16 fighter jets*
> Oct 14 2013
> 
> According to Vladimir López Padrino, commander of the Ceofanb, the Comando Estratégico Operational de la Fuerza Armada Nacional Bolivariana (Venezuelan Air Force Strategic Operations Command), who gave the new using his twitter account, on the evening of Saturday Oct. 12 some F-16s belonging to the Aviación Militar Bolivariana Venezolana (Bolivarian National Air Force of Venezuela) shot down two Narcos planes south of Apure, not far from the border with Colombia.
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Oct 2013)

Proper thing too.  Too bad all encounters with the like or pirates etc couldn't be dealt with this way.


----------

